
Openness and reputation - jnoller
http://monogatari.doukut.su/2011/04/openness-and-reputation.html
======
pohl
_The root of the problem is not how open the source code is – it’s to do with
how liberally the Android trademark is licensed._

I think this is a key insight and I hope Google realizes this. What's strange
is that they got this right with Chrome and Chromium!

------
jasonostrander
Totally agree. Google is dropping the ball by not being more strict in it's
compatibility program. Google even has more leverage than Mozilla does, as
they also own the core apps that provide most of the value in Android. Gmail,
Voice, Maps, Market, etc. are supposed to be the wedge that prevents the sort
of fragmentation that is happening in the Android ecosystem.

On a side note, I don't see delaying the release of Honeycomb as a big deal.
Google clearly feels it's not "done" yet and will release when it is. It seems
to me that Motorola simply jumped the gun in releasing a Honeycomb device
before it was ready.

